# OLD EFEL STOVE - NEEDS IDENTIFYING, PLEASE !



## Fire sprite (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Folks !  I'm new here . ..... Excited about having this particular wood burning stove installed in my  living room shortly......  ( please see pics  attached )

It was owned by the previous occupiers...... However,  I know nothing of its history, though I know it is an EFEL  ( as it states so on the stove, however,  there are no other identifying details, as to the particular model name / number ...... The inside of the stove has its damper missing ....also, the fire bricks have been removed from the inside ...... The installer, says he  doesn't know if this stove would be approved by " Heatas "  which is the governing body of installers and stoves,here, in the UK...  

Without a Heatas certificate of approval of both stove and installer, I might not be covered by my home insurance for the installation against fire risk......

Any one out there able to help with identifying this cute looking little stove ? ..  could, also, poss, let me know if it would be classed as an approved model  ?   Many thanx... in anticipation  .....


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2015)

It looks like it may be a Harmony or a predecessor, but not sure. If it has been tested and approved I would expect there to be a clear label on the back of the stove listing the testing lab and its certification. Otherwise perhaps contact Efel directly or try these folks? http://www.efelspares.co.uk/


----------



## Fire sprite (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you, Begreen, for your swift reply and info, greatly appreciated  ! ....  ......

Just checked out the back ...... thought you might be interested to take a look at the reverse side ...so have taken a couple more shots ....  Looks as though that oblong piece of metal,, which is hanging on to the sheet metal backing by one screw, did,indeed, once, have a written, paper, document on it..... there remains, a small almost triangular piece of paper still clinging to it.....retaining.no more than a couple of, barely, visible illegible letters

The stove has its own accompanying stand.....one side is,surprisingly, clean with fire rope on it..... the other side covered in a lot of debris ....

I will initiate contact with Efel tomorrow ........


----------

